# Strongman Training camps



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Training Camps and Contact Details:*North wales*

*
*Dl Fitness, Rhyl contact myself for details

Power House Gym, Rhyl.

*South Wales*

*
*Contact Ross stone or rob bush both members on sugden

*North West*

*
*Vxg Ellesmere port cheshire

contact fatneck on sugdens

Olympic Sports Gym

ashton under lyme manchester

Salt ayre leisure centre

Lancaster

contact ben france on sugden

*North East*

*
*Elite Strongman [£5 training charge], E-mail: [email protected]

*South East*

Ministry of Muscle, Unit 9, Mill Hall Business Estate, Aylesford, Kent ME20 7JZ - Telephone: 01622 792211

*East of England*

Hercules Gym, Colne Bank Avenue, Colchester, Essex, CO1 1UU - Telephone: 01206 573 737

*South West*

Strength-Tec, Unit 6 Lysses Court, High Street, Fareham, Hants, PO16 7BE - Telephone: 077 0612 1676

Whey HQ, 14 Hopewell Street, Gloucester, GL1 4HG - Telephone: 01452 537 259 - Email: [email protected]

The Zoo - PM Sugden forum member Chester

The Hellpit, Devon - E-mail: [email protected], Blog: devonstrongman.com, Forum: devonstrongman.co.uk


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

North West:

Barbarian Gym Bolton - School Hill Works, Kent Street, Bolton, LANCS, BL1 2LN (not sure how much)

SV Gym - UNIT 5, GRECIAN MILL, Lever Street, Bolton, LANCS, BL3 6PB (£3/session - first session free)

Mo Power Strength + Conditioning - GOSHIA HALL, Barbara Street, Bolton, LANCS, BL3 6UQ (£5/session)

All the above are on Facebook


----------



## motty (May 13, 2011)

Also in south west is pro sport and fitness (swindon) owner Richard Scott but can't remember there number off top of my head.. also basement gym in reading had to close so no longer there


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

muscle inc on guildford area on facebook as Ollie Muscleinc Beard .


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Hercules Gym, Colchester is on Facebook as Hercules Gym > http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1087266586


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BBK said:


> Hercules Gym, Colchester is on Facebook as Hercules Gym > http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1087266586


si listed hercs already but good effort


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

South west Scotland

Burns gym Dumfries

Elizafield

The Racks

Dg1 4pu

owned by Stuart Murray


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Midlands - Birmingham

Central Fitness Gym

Alligator House

511 Garretts Green Lane

Sheldon

Birmingham

B33 0SG

06:30-21:00 Weekdays

09:00-15:00 Saturday

10:00-14:00 Sunday


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

My Gym

South East

New Spartan Gym

13 Paramount Ind Est

Sandown Rd

Watford

WD24 7XA

01923 237 230

on facebook as new spartan gym

.


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Feathery sponge gym.

Wet street

Soft town

Limpsville.

All we train for is tickle fights but hey...it's a lot of fun.


----------

